# 1st peptide cycle, A once over would be mucho mucho appreciated



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

1st peptide cycle, not expecting the moon on a stick gains wise. Running for general health benefits, poss fat loss and general solid gains over long term.

100 mcg x3 daily of GHRP6

50mcg x3 daily of CJC1293

total length 3months/90days

no AAS during cycle as pct bores the knickers off me.

will be dosing using PSCARBS protocol in the sticky.

Oh and can anyone point me in the direction of bacteriostatic water please!!!

Cheers


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

CJC1293 has a long half life causing GH bleed iirc. This is not what you want if your male, you want the GH to pulse. You will be better off with CJC1295 or Mod GRF.

What is your bodyweight in kg? Its best to run it at saturation point which is 1mcg/kg bodyweight.

Hospira bacteriostatic water has stopped being produced again. No idea why, but its annoying.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote from Hospiras website:



> Products Affected - Description
> 
> Bacteriostatic Water for Injection, APP
> 
> ...


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

I think DRS has bac water in stock 0.9%BA


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

I weigh 87kilos

MoD GRF I'm running is without DAC


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

lumpo said:


> I weigh 87kilos
> 
> MoD GRF I'm running is without DAC


Yeah but it should be 1295 w/o dac...


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

It's my use of the terminology that is wrong here...my bad

It is MOD GRF 1-29 w/o DAC that I will be running

I thought the CJC1293/1295 were old brand/manufacture names that are no longer used and cjc1293 related to cjc1295 without DAC


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

lumpo said:


> It's my use of the terminology that is wrong here...my bad
> 
> It is MOD GRF 1-29 w/o DAC that I will be running
> 
> I thought the CJC1293/1295 were old brand/manufacture names that are no longer used and cjc1293 related to cjc1295 without DAC


From my research and reading the stickies on here etc they are TOTALLY DIFFERENT

Also MOD GRF 1-29 is NOT CJC1295 w/o Dac

Alot of companies claim it is but its NOT


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

REALLY want to get on the peps after this cycle... Fancy giving something else a whirl and to test the water...


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

BBK said:


> REALLY want to get on the peps after this cycle... Fancy giving something else a whirl and to test the water...


Personally Id add it to your cycle then carry on when you finish


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

dusher said:


> Personally Id add it to your cycle then carry on when you finish


Could you mix in same barrel to save on site? Normally pin once a week juice but if I threw one of the jabs in same barrel would be fine or should I use diff area?


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

Started today

100mcg GHRP6 and MOD GRF

trained 6.30 - 7.30am fasted (well black coffee only at 6.30). first jab 7.40am. Didn't feel any of the hunger feelings I've read about...but I was hungry anyways so had a rumbly tummy 

Ate at 8.10am (protein shake, 6eggs scrambled).

12.30ish pains in fingers, right palm and left forearm feels sore.

see how it goes


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

BBK said:


> Could you mix in same barrel to save on site? Normally pin once a week juice but if I threw one of the jabs in same barrel would be fine or should I use diff area?


Do you mean mix the peps with AAS and inject IM?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

lumpo said:


> Started today
> 
> 100mcg GHRP6 and MOD GRF
> 
> ...


Where your peps from mate?


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

extreme peptides. Ordered monday last week turned up thursday same week...4 days to get from the US!!!

First go on peptides so I'll see. The pain could be because I trained back this AM so a lot of pulling. Although never had pain like this before and my ring and middle finger are starting to feel store.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Your protocol will work but you need 1mcg per kilo bodyweight OF EACH mate,cjc1295 without dac(mod grf) and mod ghrp-2 is a good mix if that is what you now have,it is best taken before fasted training and at least half an hour before any carbs,not after training and before food!


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

cheers

it's 100mcg of each...I weigh 13st6

My normal routine is wake at 6.10.

train (no food just black coffee with no sugar) 6.30 - 7.30

eat and go to work.

Instead Should I then wake at 6.10 then do the 1st jab?? train 6.30til 7.30 then eat?.....this would work out way better for me as i can eat straight after training


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Four words mate"Nail on the head",exactly that,you will utilise body fat to train on after the peps have'loosened'it up for availability.The fact is you can leave it longer too if need be without catabolic state becoming such a problem as your Gh level will be high.


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

Mint... cheers Biglbs!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

A pleasure mate,repped too,for manners and approach,cool


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

I thought you just took 100mcg of each


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rottee said:


> I thought you just took 100mcg of each


:confused1:Are you asking or telling or do you need to know more mate?


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

100mcg of each 3 times a day pal

Cheers for the reps biglbs :thumb:


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> From my research and reading the stickies on here etc they are TOTALLY DIFFERENT
> 
> Also MOD GRF 1-29 is NOT CJC1295 w/o Dac
> 
> Alot of companies claim it is but its NOT


I don't understand why company's still try to blag the CJC w/out Dac approach surely they must realise everyone knows its not made any more or if it is is mega expensive .. so why don't they just call it Mod-Grf

Good read here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/158485-cjc-1295-mod-grf-1-29-a.html


----------



## Muscletech (Apr 7, 2012)

I think there are many misunderstood about the nomenclature.. but I see there are many lab that sell cjc1295 as MOd-grf, so it's the same thing pratically..


----------

